# Need help selecting the right 5.1 speakers component ( Budget 1,043$ )



## stanjohn123 (May 24, 2014)

So I just started with a modest budget of 2,000$ for building my HT setup.

As you can see from this thread http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...d-help-building-ht-system-under-2000-a-2.html , I used part of that budget to buy a Marantz SR6008 receiver for 957$. Now I need to buy 5.1 speaker components with my remaining budget of 1,043$.

The problem is I can only choose from the following brands or speakers as they are available locally. I also have an option to listen to them before purchasing. Please let me know which would be a decent combination.

1) Polk Audio RTi's comprising of A5 , A1 , CSi A4 and DSW PRO 660 Wi (wired) : Total costs 1,099 $
2) Polk Audio A7 - Costs 358 $ each
3) Polk Audio DSW PRO 660 Wi costs 383 $
4) Harmon Kardon AVR70 5.1 setup costs 415 $
5) JBL Studio Series 5.1 comprising of JBL studio 180 , Sub 140 P , 120C , and 130 : Total cost 1,167 $
6) JBL Studio 180 - Costs 287 $
7) JBL Studio Sub 140P Costs 440 $
8) JBL Studio 120C - 198 $
9) JBL Studio 130 - didnt note the price
10) Harmon Kardon HKTS 60BQ / 230 5.1 speaker setup - 851 $
11) Onkyo SKW 770 Sub - 141 $
12) Onkyo SKF-4800 5.1 speakers together cost - 461 $
13) Bowers and Wilkinson 684 speakers - 624 $ each
14) KEF C series 5.1 - 922 $
15) KEF sub C4(B) - 283 $

Update: There is also a Pioneer dealer whom I have not met yet. So I guess I will be adding Speakers and Subs from them as well.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

stanjohn123 said:


> So I just started with a modest budget of 2,000$ for building my HT setup. As you can see from this thread http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-system-recommendations/79746-need-help-building-ht-system-under-2000-a-2.html , I used part of that budget to buy a Marantz SR6008 receiver for 957$. Now I need to buy 5.1 speaker components with my remaining budget of 1,043$. The problem is I can only choose from the following brands or speakers as they are available locally. I also have an option to listen to them before purchasing. Please let me know which would be a decent combination. 1) Polk Audio RTi's comprising of A5 , A1 , CSi A4 and DSW PRO 660 Wi (wired) : Total costs 1,099 $ 2) Polk Audio A7 - Costs 358 $ each 3) Polk Audio DSW PRO 660 Wi costs 383 $ 4) Harmon Kardon AVR70 5.1 setup costs 415 $ 5) JBL Studio Series 5.1 comprising of JBL studio 180 , Sub 140 P , 120C , and 130 : Total cost 1,167 $ 6) JBL Studio 180 - Costs 287 $ 7) JBL Studio Sub 140P Costs 440 $ 8) JBL Studio 120C - 198 $ 9) JBL Studio 130 - didnt note the price 10) Harmon Kardon HKTS 60BQ / 230 5.1 speaker setup - 851 $ 11) Onkyo SKW 770 Sub - 141 $ 12) Onkyo SKF-4800 5.1 speakers together cost - 461 $ 13) Bowers and Wilkinson 684 speakers - 624 $ each 14) KEF C series 5.1 - 922 $ 15) KEF sub C4(B) - 283 $


Well, fwiw, I own JBL studio2, and have only adoration for them. For that reason, I would personally start with the studio5. They look cool, and good on paper too. I like the horns! Then the KEF, and B&W. I only put them in that order cause the B&W will be expensive, but maybe worth it. For the subs, I'd say none of these will yield the same performance as most of the ID companies, and (personally) wouldn't choose any of them. If there is absolutely zero way to ship a sub to you, I don't know what to say. ...grabbin thinking cap.


----------



## stanjohn123 (May 24, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Well, fwiw, I own JBL studio2, and have only adoration for them. For that reason, I would personally start with the studio5. They look cool, and good on paper too. I like the horns! Then the KEF, and B&W. I only put them in that order cause the B&W will be expensive, but maybe worth it. For the subs, I'd say none of these will yield the same performance as most of the ID companies, and (personally) wouldn't choose any of them. If there is absolutely zero way to ship a sub to you, I don't know what to say. ...grabbin thinking cap.


Thanks. 

Actually it is JBL studio series 1 with 5.1 speakers, would you still recommend it ? I was a bit let down by the 140 P sub though which was just 140 Watts. Contrary to this the Polk Audio RTi DSW PRO 660i sub sounded better.

Sorry , but what do you mean by horns ?

Also there is another option for Subs from Pioneer but I haven't visited them yet. Hope they have something good.

Actually I just want a decent sub now and in future if God willing will try to ship better subs for upgrading.


----------



## stanjohn123 (May 24, 2014)

I'm actually reading pretty good reviews on the Onkyo SKF-4800 tower speakers right now. Strange no one here seems to be recommending it. This seem like a pretty good bang for the buck speakers.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

stanjohn123 said:


> I'm actually reading pretty good reviews on the Onkyo SKF-4800 tower speakers right now. Strange no one here seems to be recommending it. This seem like a pretty good bang for the buck speakers.


They will fall short of the JBL and Polk RTi speakers.

However if you want them - then buy them - your call


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

stanjohn123 said:


> Thanks. Actually it is JBL studio series 1 with 5.1 speakers, would you still recommend it ? I was a bit let down by the 140 P sub though which was just 140 Watts. Contrary to this the Polk Audio RTi DSW PRO 660i sub sounded better. Sorry , but what do you mean by horns ? Also there is another option for Subs from Pioneer but I haven't visited them yet. Hope they have something good. Actually I just want a decent sub now and in future if God willing will try to ship better subs for upgrading.


I had a hard time find in any feedback on the studio 1's when they were released. They have a very interesting look. I would guess they'd sound good, but your ears should decide. I would however recommend a test drive. 
The "horn" I mentioned were in reference to the horn loaded tweeters in the studio 5's. 
As far as subs, IME, the ones that I've found by "speaker makers", to be good were by Polk. I do like pioneer and like their products, but I think their subs would probably perform similarity to the other big names. Try the onkyo spkrs too. If they sound good, they sound good. I think nobody is recommending them, cause onkyo isn't known for speaker making, so it's like buying a front end loader built by Chevrolet. Onkyo probably has someone else build em anyway.


----------



## stanjohn123 (May 24, 2014)

zieglj01 said:


> They will fall short of the JBL and Polk RTi speakers.
> 
> However if you want them - then buy them - your call


Ok , will ignore the Onkyo's.


----------



## stanjohn123 (May 24, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> I had a hard time find in any feedback on the studio 1's when they were released. They have a very interesting look. I would guess they'd sound good, but your ears should decide. I would however recommend a test drive.
> The "horn" I mentioned were in reference to the horn loaded tweeters in the studio 5's.
> As far as subs, IME, the ones that I've found by "speaker makers", to be good were by Polk. I do like pioneer and like their products, but I think their subs would probably perform similarity to the other big names. Try the onkyo spkrs too. If they sound good, they sound good. I think nobody is recommending them, cause onkyo isn't known for speaker making, so it's like buying a front end loader built by Chevrolet. Onkyo probably has someone else build em anyway.


No I'm going to ignore the Onkyo's. It's only going to be between the Polk's and JBL until I hear something better from Pioneer.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I would recommend looking at what you can get from Pioneer for sure. Their SP-PK52FS system minus the sub combined with a SVS sub will get you good bang for your $$$$.


----------



## stanjohn123 (May 24, 2014)

hyghwayman said:


> I would recommend looking at what you can get from Pioneer for sure. Their SP-PK52FS system minus the sub combined with a SVS sub will get you good bang for your $$$$.


Problem now is just getting a reliable and decent sub. I can't get the svs sub as earlier mentioned reason that I'm buying locally.

If pioneers sub are not as good as the Polk audio dsw pro 660 wi I may just settle with it despite it's reliability issue.


----------



## stanjohn123 (May 24, 2014)

Update , So I spoke to the Pioneer dealership here and they do have the Andrew Jones speaker system here complete. They quoted me as below.

1) The Andrew Jones SP-PK52FS 5.1 system comprising of SP-FS52 floor standing speakers + SP-BS22 Rear Speakers + SP-C22 center channel+ S31W Subwoofer : Costs 443$

2) The Andrew Jones speakers SP-PK52FS minus the subwoofer i.e SP-FS52 floor standing speakers + SP-BS22 Rear Speakers + SP-C22 center channel : Costs 312$

3) Pioneer F31 Subwoofer : Costs 149$

4) Pioneer S-MS35W Subwoofer : Costs 184$

What do you guy's think about this ?


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

Why is it that you have to buy local? SVS ships for free... 

Also, spending almost 50% of your budget on the AVR wasn't the best decision but if you're happy with it then that's cool. 

As far as the speakers - the pioneers are fantastic.


----------



## stanjohn123 (May 24, 2014)

TheLaw612 said:


> Why is it that you have to buy local? SVS ships for free...
> 
> Also, spending almost 50% of your budget on the AVR wasn't the best decision but if you're happy with it then that's cool.
> 
> As far as the speakers - the pioneers are fantastic.


I live in Kuwait. Do they ship it free here , actually do they ship at all here ?

Are the Pioneers better than the Polk Audi RTi's ?


----------



## stanjohn123 (May 24, 2014)

I'm considering of buying only the subs online now. Thinking of BIC F12's , are these good ?

Can you suggest me other good subs in this price range ?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

stanjohn123 said:


> I'm considering of buying only the subs online now. Thinking of BIC F12's , are these good ?
> 
> Can you suggest me other good subs in this price range ?


I am still amazed with spending all that money on a receiver, and then
looking at the lower budget friendly speakers and subs.

What sub brands are available in your area?

The Polk DSW Pro is not a bad option - and JBL does make some nice subs


Your call


----------



## stanjohn123 (May 24, 2014)

zieglj01 said:


> I am still amazed with spending all that money on a receiver, and then
> looking at the lower budget friendly speakers and subs.
> 
> What sub brands are available in your area?
> ...


Yeah just checked some reviews and it seems like a bad option to go for the BIC. Think I may just have to listen and decide from the 3 options I have between Andrew Jones Pioneer , Polk Audio RTi and the JBL studio series 1 , the subs are also from these brands only so among these I think the best are from Polk Audio only.

In future I can think about upgrading to something better.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

stanjohn123 said:


> Yeah just checked some reviews and it seems like a bad option to go for the BIC. Think I may just have to listen and decide from the 3 options I have between Andrew Jones Pioneer , Polk Audio RTi and the JBL studio series 1 , the subs are also from these brands only so among these I think the best are from Polk Audio only.


The JBL Studio 150P subwoofer is a nice one - it was reviewed and measured good.
So if you buy the Studio 1 series - keep an eye out for it.

Also note - you do not really need to brand match subwoofers.


----------



## stanjohn123 (May 24, 2014)

zieglj01 said:


> The JBL Studio 150P subwoofer is a nice one - it was reviewed and measured good.
> So if you buy the Studio 1 series - keep an eye out for it.
> 
> Also note - you do not really need to brand match subwoofers.


Yeah I read about that but my dealer only has the 140P and I didn't really like that one. I will go next week and see if they have the 150P.

Yeah I know , but the best sub I have seen so far are only the Polk Audio RTi's DSW Pro 660 i , nothing else here comes close to that ( yet ).


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

stanjohn123 said:


> Yeah I read about that but my dealer only has the 140P and I didn't really like that one. I will go next week and see if they have the 150P.


The 140P is just an 8" subwoofer

Polk is still a nice option for you, in your area.


----------



## stanjohn123 (May 24, 2014)

zieglj01 said:


> The 140P is just an 8" subwoofer
> 
> Polk is still a nice option for you, in your area.


Incase I decide to get the polk's ( which I might , most probably ) , is it advisable to get 2 DSW PRO 660i's ? Will I get better sound effects with 2 subs ?


----------



## stanjohn123 (May 24, 2014)

Ok so the cables that are available are Monster cables 

1) Monster XPCIBIG - costs around 106$ for 30 Meters

2) Monster XPN WMS100 - costs around 80$ for 30 Meters.

Are expensive cables necessarily better or is the second option enough ?

I might be making my purchase today.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

zieglj01 said:


> I am still amazed with spending all that money on a receiver, and then
> looking at the lower budget friendly speakers and subs.


Since the deal is done I was not going to say anything about this, but it agree completely.

Stanjohn,
When it comes to wires and cables (especially speaker wires) cheaper is better because the cheap ones work just as good as the expensive ones.
The only thing spending more money does is perhaps get you a better looking cable.


----------



## stanjohn123 (May 24, 2014)

chashint said:


> Since the deal is done I was not going to say anything about this, but it agree completely.
> 
> Stanjohn,
> When it comes to wires and cables (especially speaker wires) cheaper is better because the cheap ones work just as good as the expensive ones.
> The only thing spending more money does is perhaps get you a better looking cable.


Thanks. I'll go with the cheaper Monster Cable.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I wouldn't even buy a monster cable at all. When buying monster your paying for looks and the name. Sort of like Bose systems. Save your money.


----------



## stanjohn123 (May 24, 2014)

jamesfrazier said:


> I wouldn't even buy a monster cable at all. When buying monster your paying for looks and the name. Sort of like Bose systems. Save your money.


I don't think they have any other cable , if they do will try to get it.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I used to live in the Middle East, and have been to Kuwait. I feel your struggle. Finding certain things and companies to ship to you is a pain. Good luck to you and the building of your system.


----------



## stanjohn123 (May 24, 2014)

jamesfrazier said:


> I used to live in the Middle East, and have been to Kuwait. I feel your struggle. Finding certain things and companies to ship to you is a pain. Good luck to you and the building of your system.


Thanks. Do you know if Marantz SR6008 will power Polk Audio RTi A7's without issues ?.

Some guy's at the Polkaudio forums said that no receivers can power the RTi A7 without external amplification at higher volumes and there are chances that I could ruin the speakers by under powering it.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Your receiver will be able to power them without damaging the speakers.. Polks have high sensitivity and are easily driven. Now don't expect ear bleeding levels without distortion and your amp clipping, which you want to stray away from because you will fry those dome tweeters in no time.


----------



## stanjohn123 (May 24, 2014)

jamesfrazier said:


> Your receiver will be able to power them without damaging the speakers.. Polks have high sensitivity and are easily driven. Now don't expect ear bleeding levels without distortion and your amp clipping, which you want to start away from because you will fry those dome tweeters in no time.


Thanks a lot for the info. I doubt I will go above 60% with the volume ever. Might baby it a lot.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, you will be able to play loud. Real loud. It's just when you start to push limits will you strain your receiver. You will be fine without external amplification. If any reason to go that route it would be more for improving the life of your receiver than sound quality.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

stanjohn123 said:


> Thanks. Do you know if Marantz SR6008 will power Polk Audio RTi A7's without issues ?.
> Some guy's at the Polkaudio forums said that no receivers can power the RTi A7 without external amplification at higher volumes and there are chances that I could ruin the speakers by under powering it.


Per Polk the RT1 A7 is
Total Frequency Response 20Hz-27kHz 
Upper -3dB Limit 26 kHz 
Lower -3dB Limit 35 Hz 
Nominal Impedance 8 ohms 
Efficiency 89 dB 

The Marantz will own those speakers.
Play it as loud as you want.
When your ears start to bleed turn it down a couple of clicks or turn it up a couple more depending on your mood.


----------



## stanjohn123 (May 24, 2014)

Guy's I've finally purchased it . Will be receiving it in 2 days. Excited !

This is my setup as below 

Marantz SR6008 Receiver

RTi A5 , A1 , Csi A4 and DSW Pro 660 Wi Speakers.

The reason I didn't go with the A7 is that they had only 1 display piece which was slightly damaged and it would take a few months for them to get the new stock. 

I heard the Andrew Jones Pioneer , they were good upto mid level volumes but once you increase above that it wasn't good.

The JBL Studio 1 series were good even with the relatively tiny subwoofer , they were really loud and slightly harsh.

The Polk Audio RTi's , just loved them  mild and exactly right , the way I like it. 

Also for speaker wires I couldn't find anything cheaper than a monster cable so had to go with it , but the good thing was I got it for free 

As for the subwoofer cable I have gone for something cheaper ( EQ 31 AC non-branded ) hope it doesn't affect quality.

I personally thank each and every one of you for your invaluable advise on this thread which has helped me immensely in making the right decision.

Really I owe you guy's a lot ,since you all made me sway around from purchasing a high end HTIB to a component system. If it wasn't for you all I may have just bought an expensive / overpriced HTIB.

Will be starting another thread soon so that you all can help me tune my system to make it sound perfect.

Love this forum and all you guy's. Thanks


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad that you made a decision.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Congratulations, enjoy your new gear.


----------



## stanjohn123 (May 24, 2014)

chashint said:


> Congratulations, enjoy your new gear.


Thanks mate.


----------



## stanjohn123 (May 24, 2014)

zieglj01 said:


> Glad that you made a decision.


Thanks a lot for your advise.


----------



## syamspillai (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi, From where did you pick the RTi A5 , A1 , Csi A4 and DSW Pro 660 Wi Speakers in Kuwait. I am also actually looking out to set up a 5.1. Your feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## stanjohn123 (May 24, 2014)

Got it from xcite alghanim.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I think XTZ shipps, they are one of our sponsors & have some pretty good products. Call them & see what they can offer, might surprise you.

http://www.xtzsound.us/


----------

